# Hydor Powerhead Parts - EXCELLENT ONLINE CUSTOMER SERVICE - update



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hey guys, I've got a Hydor Koralia 1400 that I need to find a new impeller for, or at least the impeller magnet anyway, I have a magnet that has decided to pack it in. 

Anyone know who sells parts for these?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

From this previous thread, it's suggested to email Hydor for a replacement, they may even do it for free apparently:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/hydor-koralia-parts-30054/?highlight=koralia


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for the link! wow that was the exact same problem that I'm having


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

So I sent an email to Hydor requesting the location of a local parts distributor and within an hour I got an email back asking for my address so they could just send a replacement magnetic shaft free of charge! If anyone else is having an issue with these powerheads I would suggest to contact the customer service department and you will be impressed with how helpful they are.


----------

